# Radeln in Hef-Rof



## leeeon661 (13. März 2015)

Moin! Ich komme aus 36217 ronhausen und suche ein paar leute aus der umgebung zum radeln  enduro tour, singletrails,fr/dh.
Meldet euch.


----------



## fahrmichwach (17. Juli 2015)

Ja auf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeeon661 (17. Juli 2015)

Wann und wohin?


----------



## fahrmichwach (18. Juli 2015)

Morgen Abend .. Alheimer Action ?


----------



## leeeon661 (18. Juli 2015)

sieht schlecht aus, muss morgen abend in die nachtschicht


----------



## fahrmichwach (19. Juli 2015)

Damn!! Dann die Woche mal?


----------



## leeeon661 (19. Juli 2015)

montag hätte ich zeit und mittwoch 
was für ein bike hast du? wenn das was aushält könnten wir am dienstag nach bad hersfeld auf den johannesberg und es da ein bisschen krachen lassen


----------



## fahrmichwach (19. Juli 2015)

Hab zwei ... nen Touren Bike & nen Freerider mit dem wir es fliegen lassen können! 

Die Woche dürfte klappen müssen einfach nochmal schreiben, haben uns ja im Facebook


----------



## leeeon661 (19. Juli 2015)

sehr schön  schreib mich mal an


----------

